# Tips for Hanging Drywall Up Against Wavy Ceiling



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Even if you get the walls straight the ceiling is still going to look wavy even after doing all this work and really take away from it. If you are going this far I would remove the ceiling, find out why it is wavy then fix, then do the walls. Also when you do your walls use a long level on the studs to make sure they are straight. It's very disappointing to do a big job like this then it not look right.


----------



## hboogz (Mar 21, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Even if you get the walls straight the ceiling is still going to look wavy even after doing all this work and really take away from it. If you are going this far I would remove the ceiling, find out why it is wavy then fix, then do the walls. Also when you do your walls use a long level on the studs to make sure they are straight. It's very disappointing to do a big job like this then it not look right.


I hear you, trust me. It's probably what I will end up doing but am really curious since I know a lot of folks on here are in the remodeling business so I'm sure there may be times that they have put up walls against a wavy ceiling.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can it be done yes, is it the right way no, and would look like poop.


----------



## hboogz (Mar 21, 2012)

I hear you guys and am a proponent of putting the extra work in to make sure it's done right the first time. I was just curious if there was an industry tip that other folks have done in those events where time was prohibitive.

At any rate, let's talk how then you guys fix an unlevel ceiling ?

I've seen the contractortalk post about stacking 2x3 metal studs on top of the joints and running a string line ? If you do that, do you notch the metal studs and attach blocking between joists to accommodate recess lighting, etc ?

If you're using a laser level, are you attaching the level to the lowest joist, then sistering each joist and measuring the distance on each sister joist to the laser to confirm all the measurements are the same ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You lost me with the level line four feet from the ceiling---

If you are going to leave the ceiling for another time---just hang the sheet tight as can be to the ceiling.Taping that so it looks presentable will be hard--use straight flex tape in the ceiling/wall joint.
'
How you straighten out the ceiling depends a lot on the width of the room---narrow room? --Let us know what you have.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

We're not trying to beat you up here, we really want to help you that's why we're here. To level the wavy ceiling could entail anything from jacking up the joists and sistering another to it, one is cracked and needs replaced, to something as simple as some shims. Until we know why it's wavy we really can't tell you how to fix it.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

We did a huge addition back in 2004 and to save money for the project we left a large dining room ceiling up in the middle of our additions/add ons. after everything was moving along we found a huge dip in the middle of that ceiling near the chandelier. after much debating about what to do( remove ceiling etc...)we decided to work it out so I pulled mud from the dip and spread it way out 360 degrees effectively hiding the dip. this was a solution for one bad spot in the whole ceiling but a bad wavy ceiling throughout is something altogether different.


----------



## hboogz (Mar 21, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> You lost me with the level line four feet from the ceiling---
> 
> If you are going to leave the ceiling for another time---just hang the sheet tight as can be to the ceiling.Taping that so it looks presentable will be hard--use straight flex tape in the ceiling/wall joint.
> '
> How you straighten out the ceiling depends a lot on the width of the room---narrow room? --Let us know what you have.


Mike, Thanks for the reply. I read that 48" remark from the following blog

http://ana-white.com/2013/05/momplex/rams-drywall-hanging-guide

It's certainly not scripture, but I found that technique curious and wondered if it was something that was adhered to by a lot of folks.

The room I'm working with is on the smaller side. It's about 10x12. There is a height mismatch, since some walls were removed - I plan on taking pics and posting them. The joists span the entire length of the house horizontally.

Having never leveled off a ceiling I've always been curious to hear what's been done out there, especially with using a laser.



ToolSeeker said:


> We're not trying to beat you up here, we really want to help you that's why we're here. To level the wavy ceiling could entail anything from jacking up the joists and sistering another to it, one is cracked and needs replaced, to something as simple as some shims. Until we know why it's wavy we really can't tell you how to fix it.


No worries man, I totally hear you and appreciate all the feedback received. I plan on posting pics and like many, just really curious on getting things done really well.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I read your link and I understand why he did it that way but I really don't agree with it. It would make the sheet level at the seam but really isn't that important. And doing it that way could leave some monster gaps on the ceiling. If you push the sheet tight against the ceiling that will let you adjust a little at the seam and a little at the floor where the baseboard will hide it.


----------

